# Wot circuit not working?



## sachadesousa (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello, I have a 86 cabriolet 1.8l cis 8v and I swapped out the stock throttle body with an audi5000 one. 
Problem is my wot switch doesn't work, well it's not the switch since I tested the connections to the switch. (the original one doesn't either)

I believe my 5th injector works because I have lots of power when my engine is cold, but loose it when it warms up. I have to check it for sure tomorrow.

Also does anyone have a schematic of the wot circuit I couldn't find one anywhere

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't believe cis-l uses a WOT switch. I could be mistaken though. As for the fifth injector, that's only used for cold starts. Beyond that, it has no role.


----------



## sachadesousa (Jul 5, 2010)

Mine had one on the original tb it was white and the circuit was closed when the secondary valve opened almost full...

Could it maybe be a Canadian difference? If it was just left over from a tb swap I'm puzzled to where the wires go to lol

Thanks!


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

i drive cis-e motronic cars. the use the WOT switch for fuel enrichment under full throttle to ensure better response to that condition.
the better engine response is ensure by means of varying the differential pressure regulator milivots and there fore the fuel pressure difference and amount of fuel injected into the cylinders VIA the fuel injectors.

the way i reason your explanation; you want or are using the WOT switch to trigger the 5th injector to inject more fuel under full throttle position?


----------



## sachadesousa (Jul 5, 2010)

Well I thought the switch did add more fuel as well as ignoring the o2, I read that if I activated the switch at idle it is suppose to bog down or even stall the engine... But it does nothing... I am stumped and suffering from poor acceleration at high end.


Thanks for everyones help so far!!!


----------



## sachadesousa (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh wait... The switch increases pressure across all 4 main injectors via the fuel pressure regulator? I'm confused.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

CIS-e and Motronic systems do not work or are not even built the same as your CIS w/Lambda. Yes, some CIS w/Lambda do have a WOT switch and it should disregard the O2 signal when the switch is closed and also send a fixed richer duty cycle to the frequency valve for enrichment. That is why the manuals tell you it could bog/idle rough or die when closed at idle. So your switch could be bad or the wiring for it, have you tested the switch? It could also be that the control unit for the fuel is bad or has bad wiring, have you looked into that? It could also be that the car has be tinkered with and is no longer tuned correctly so it does not "react" as it should.

The "5th injector" is only used during starting as stated above. There are some who have re-wired things to cause that injector (bad name really as it is not an injector like the ones used to fuel the cylinders, cold start valve is more correct) to dump fuel during wide open throttle conditions. It was an idea that came about many many years ago in racing circules that did not live long due to bad fuel distribution and poorer performance.


----------



## sachadesousa (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks a lot! I have tested then switch it is the one on an Audi 5000 tb so it had an idle switch and wot swit h, I deleted the idle and tested it rigorously, even tried crossing the wires and nothing. Maybe it is so out of tune that it doesn't register,

I lose power as the engine engine warms up, and when I drive highway speeds in 3 degree Celsius weather the engine will cool down...

I know the fuel dizzy has been tampered with due to the absent anti tamper plug. I'm waiting on some Mercedes brass injectors and wires, which will pretty much make everything fuel related replaced... 

I'm wondering if there are any cis gurus in Ontario close to me because I'm going crazy...

Also does anyone have a wot switch diagram? All I found were schematics on adding your own that would activate the 5th injector... Like waterwheels said

Thanks again for everyones help

Sacha


----------



## sachadesousa (Jul 5, 2010)

Control unit is that box on the front of my engine with the two lines running to it? I disconnected it and didn't notice much or any difference. Only for a lap around my neighborhood


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

if that box with 2 lines you mean the one bolted to the engine block with 2 steel braided lines coming to it? that is the warm up regulator on a cis basic system
as the car warms up it changes the control pressure that actuates ontot he plunger and variates the fuel injected for the distance travel by the plunger inside the fuel distributor head ; compared to a cold engine.
engine cold; lower control pressure; faster or more direct relationship between plunger movement and fuel injected.
warm engine; higher control pressure lower volum of fuel injected.
that explains why as the engine warms up you lose performance.


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

> Also does anyone have a wot switch diagram? All I found were schematics on adding your own that would activate the 5th injector... Like waterwheels said


where did u find that because im trying to figure out how to add a WOT system to my car


----------



## sachadesousa (Jul 5, 2010)

well it ended up that my fuel system relay a small metal 5 pronged relay wasnt getting power, and the culprit was fuse #4, which co-relates to my 4 way flashers... i seem to have also discovered more problems; the lambda system is completely disabled, and i do not get a dwell reading on the test port near the cold start valve. also my frequency valve isnt functioning...

more testing required!!

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO GAVE ME THEIR $0.02, I AM GREATFUL


----------



## sachadesousa (Jul 5, 2010)

new question, the "fuel injection power supply relay" works but when i opened it up i noticed the switch inside either sends power to the "oxs freq valve" or the "oxs control unit" so when its activated it sends power to either unit but not both at the same time. and when i ran the relay number on the internet i could not find anything on it, but it doesnt match what the internet tells me i should use...

i guess i need the proper relay


----------



## sachadesousa (Jul 5, 2010)

so i jumped the relay with a switch giving my freq valve and ecu (hopefully) power and when the engine runs and i turned on the switch the engine idle decreased, so i know it is doing something (and its not a short lol) 

I STILL am not getting anything but 90 degrees dwell on my test port... it might be so out that its giving me a constant reading? ill have to see again in a few minutes...

I LOVE CIS-L, its COOL!


----------



## sachadesousa (Jul 5, 2010)

So yesterday mt WOT switch started to work, but still no duty cycle reading from the test port...

Is there another lead I can test from?


----------



## earplug (Aug 10, 2008)

have you checked the brown ground wire from your ecu


----------

